# Movie buffs



## Nirvanian (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Guys anyone out there that likes to go to the movies and chill after , Bowling perhaps?  Would be nice to have some company ... if they ask me " Ticket for just one again !! I ll :boxing: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 

hehehehhehehehe

peace out.


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

Nirvanian said:


> Hey Guys anyone out there that likes to go to the movies and chill after , Bowling perhaps?  Would be nice to have some company ... if they ask me " Ticket for just one again !! I ll :boxing: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> hehehehhehehehe
> 
> peace out.


hi!

a movie buff here and also a newbie in dubai - only on my third week now! would be happy to join likeminded people for movie-then-chill-out-after nights! pls let me know should you organize one - looking forward to meeting new friends as well.

cheers!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

The best thing to do is pick a night say this is what you have planned and see how many sign up for it.

Some members did try to organise some cinema evenings previously on the forum, I dont know how they got on, but usually the best option is to organise something yourself rather than wait for someone else to do it.

I don't know where you both live but Ibn Battuta Mall has two for 1 cinema on tuesdays, you have to apply for a card online but the card is free. Alternatively they have a new bowling alley there which runs or used to run an offer of buy two games and get a free cenema ticket.

I'm always up for a trip to the cinema. Let me know how things get on.


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

ME ME ME!! I love watching movies and tv series.. 
Make a plan and am definitely in!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second HarryPalmer's post. It's best if one of you takes the initiative to plan something and put it up on the forum and then see how many people show up. If all of you wait for someone else to do it, you'll never end up going to the movies


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I second HarryPalmer's post. It's best if one of you takes the initiative to plan something and put it up on the forum and then see how many people show up. If all of you wait for someone else to do it, you'll never end up going to the movies


Exactly. We have a group of young expats who say they all want to meet but because nobody has actually arranged a date/time/place it hasn't happened and probably never will and by the time someone does it they will be probably on their 30's and old enough to join the 'older' expats


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

plan it ppl and let us know 
am glad that we can arrange a movie night..


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Which cinema would be the best to plan a movie?

Dubai Mall? since its in the middle of town so i guess everyone could make it easily?

Or let me know your proffered Cinema and I will have a look to see which movie is going on..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rather than discuss it over the forum, someone needs to make a decision, select a cinema, select a movie, select a date and time and put up a new thread. You may not be able to please everyone with your choice but the true "move buffs" won't really care where and how and when, they will show up.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

soon i am planning to organize a skype night out where we can all get together on skype and watch the same movie/series simultaneously at the comfort of our homes.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

My skype isn't working  Can we use email instead?? 

There are some good movies out now, I saw Limitless yesterday. Pretty decent and quite unique.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Good tip.
I saw "Tomorrow when the war began" yesterday and it wasn't decent at all :confused2:


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Rather than discuss it over the forum, someone needs to make a decision, select a cinema, select a movie, select a date and time and put up a new thread. You may not be able to please everyone with your choice but the true "move buffs" won't really care where and how and when, they will show up.


This. This is the problem with our internet/BBM/messenger society, no one has any cahunas anymore. Just pick a film a cinema and a night and pop up a post. For gawds sake it's not hard. How many people will pop up posts in this thread that say "someone make a plan and I'm in" lol.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Southak said:


> This. This is the problem with our internet/BBM/messenger society, no one has any cahunas anymore. Just pick a film a cinema and a night and pop up a post. For gawds sake it's not hard. How many people will pop up posts in this thread that say "someone make a plan and I'm in" lol.


Let me know where and when, and I will make the right noises beforehand, then not bother! PM me!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Southak said:


> ..., no one has any cahunas anymore ...


ummm... would that be kahunas or *******? 

aren't kahunas priests or something?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

cami said:


> ummm... would that be kahunas or *******?
> 
> aren't kahunas priests or something?


lol you know what I meant


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Dxb mall would be perfect for me


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hey people... what do you think?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/77054-movie-night.html


----------

